# Shred Training app



## Maniacal (Dec 2, 2012)

Hey all, 

I have a few questions and would be grateful if you could give me your opinion. 

Me and another ss.org member are currently building a guitar practice app. 

The app will have hundreds of exercises for picking, legato, sweep picking, tapping, riffs, licks, chords, scales etc

You will be able to favourite an exercise and add it to your own routine, a great way of instantly creating productive practice sessions. 

All of the exercises will use MIDI and have options to speed up/slow down as well as a metronome. 

There will be weekly/monthly updates to the app and you will never run out of things to practice. Hopefully there will also be a "lick of the week" too.

Would an app like this be of interest to you?

How much would you be willing to spend on such an app?

Thanks!


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Dec 2, 2012)

Sounds cool. I don't know how much these things normally go for, but whatever is appropriate is a good price. I see guitar apps run anywhere from. $1-10 USD, and I'm sure there are more that are free or more than that. I'm no help on pricing, I know.


----------



## GlxyDs (Dec 2, 2012)

I would prefer this as a web based app on your computer to be honest. I would easily pay $10 monthly, if not a bit more than that.


----------



## Maniacal (Dec 2, 2012)

GlxyDs said:


> I would prefer this as a web based app on your computer to be honest. I would easily pay $10 monthly, if not a bit more than that.



Please can you elaborate on that? I am not entirely sure what you mean.


----------



## GlxyDs (Dec 2, 2012)

Basically the entire thing is the same, only developed for a website. 

You log in where you can manage your subscription, your schedule, etc. You could include a metronome as well. There is a place for the "Lick of the Week" as well as what is next in your schedule. You can view the logs of your practice there was well. 

It'd be easy to pull up the tabs of your lesson or exercise on a nice large screen. 

Print out your schedule too if you like to remind you what to do on certain days!


----------



## Maniacal (Dec 2, 2012)

I am planning doing a subscription website next year. 

It will be similar to the app except using videos. 

The videos will be "practice with" lessons, probably levelled 1 - 10. Basically you get yourself set up, open the lesson tab and literally practice along to the video. I will guide you through entire practice sessions. 

The videos will be roughly 10 - 20 minutes long and cover specific techniques and technical issues. 

It will be easy to create a practice playlist of videos, so you can easily make effective routines plus following along to the video will make sure you don't get distracted. 

It will be roughly $25 a month... although this may vary a lot depending on the final price of the website. 

In order for this to be financially viable, I will probably need to actually promote myself at some point. 

Any suggestions for the site would be great.


----------



## wespaul (Dec 2, 2012)

Couple of questions:

1 - When you say app, for what platform are you talking about? (Mac, iphone, ipad, Android)

2 - Are you looking for a one-time fee, or a subscription?

I know on my ipad, Guitar World has a "Lick of the Day" app that delivers a lick every day, with a video demonstration (full speed and half speed), along with instructions. It also comes with text of each lick, as well as notation/tab. They charge $4.99 a month subscription.

Truefire also has a series of apps on the ipad called 50 Licks You Must Know, and you can choose whether to get the jazz, metal, country, blues, etc versions. Those are $4.99 a piece, and come with video demonstrations, instructions, and notation/tab as well, but they're only a one-time fee (some of them are $9.99 too, not sure why some are priced differently than others, maybe release date?).

So there's two ways you can go about pricing it. You can charge a one-time fee for the actual app, and I would suggest a $4.99 - $9.99 price point (although $9.99 may price you out of the competition - beware going too high). Or you can create a series of apps aimed at a specific technique (like, a sweeping app, or a riff training app) and charge a one-time fee for them ($1.99 - $2.99). Or create one app, make it free, and within it, have a store where users can purchase a "sweep bundle," or a "tapping bundle" for certain price-points (like $1.99).

Or you can go for a subscription fee. Make the app itself fee to download, with a couple of free exercises to give the user an idea of what they're like. Then charge a monthly subscription fee of $0.99 - $1.99. If you go through route, I'd suggest a 99 cent subscription fee, since you're just getting the ball rolling. Once you have an established user base, and are offering a lot of content, then you can go about raising the price to $1.99, or offer tiered subscription plans.

I do a lot of my guitar practicing at my ipad. I purchased all of Truefire's 50 licks series, and have also dabbled in GW's Lick of the Day app. I really hated having a monthly fee for the Lick of the Day app, especially when sometimes I'd get shitty riffs from some band I'd never heard of before. 80% of the stuff I got was awful, imo. I'm not saying yours will be awful, but just illustrating the point that all it takes is one bad month for a user to cancel their subscription, so you really need to be sure of yourself if you go the subscription route.

That said, I'm extremely interested in this app you have in development. I'm your target audience, so feel free to ask anymore questions.


----------



## AscendingMatt (Dec 2, 2012)

IMO you should give it away for free and just have a couple lessons. if the person likes it enough they could buy the app. so i would say depending on how much features you have thats how you should price it out. i say 5-7 bucks for starters


----------



## Maniacal (Dec 2, 2012)

Thanks very much for the suggestions. 

wespaul - 1) the app will initially be for Android although we may end up building the app for Apple products too. This will depend purely on its success, or lack of. 

2) I am still not sure about pricing. I like the idea of making the app free then charging for each section - tapping, sweep picking etc but I don't know how many people would go for that. I for one am not a fan of this kind of marketing. This could make the app quite expensive if you wanted all of the sections. 

Lick of the week will be a small part of the app. The real use of this app will be the practice routines/diary and hundreds of useful exercises grouped beginner, intermediate and advanced. You will also be able to refer to the app for scales, chords, arpeggios etc.


----------



## wespaul (Dec 2, 2012)

Maniacal said:


> Thanks very much for the suggestions.
> 
> wespaul - 1) the app will initially be for Android although we may end up building the app for Apple products too. This will depend purely on its success, or lack of.
> 
> ...



Android? No bueno  I'm definitely a buyer if you ever release it for Apple.

Be aware that people may not want to buy every section. It may be expensive to purchase every section, but it's not like they have to buy them all at once. That's sort of a perk of having things split up --you can buy them one at a time, work on them, and then purchase another one down the road if you want, depending on what you want to work on. As long as the actual content is worth your price point for each one, then it's a moot point if buying each and every one will total a high number.

I like having a diary of what I've worked on, and being able to go look back and see where I've started, and sort of have a visual documentation of progress. It may sound stupid, but social media could play a big part in this app, too. Kind of like those weightloss sites that track your progress and update for your friends, this could do a similar thing. You could add a friend, and you could be updated on their progress of a particular technique. If I sat down and completed 10 minutes of a sweep picking exercise at various tempos, I could add it to my diary, and my friends could see it once I've updated it, and be able to check out the exercise themselves (if they've purchased the bundle I'm working on). It could also lead to sort of friendly competitions if you have a friend who is similar in skill (and could lead to more sales if you want to practice what your buddy is practicing).

I'm sort of going off track. But, yeah, I don't think there's anything wrong with having a core app, and then offering in-app purchases geared toward a specific style and/or technique. If it's priced right, it doesn't matter how much separate content you have, imo.


----------



## Maniacal (Dec 2, 2012)

Yeah, you are probably right. It is also means I won't need to spend the next 2 months tabbing out thousands of exercises prior to release. Instead, I can focus on a few then gradually release them next year. 

The social media idea is great, I will talk this through with the other guy.

Great input, cheers!


----------



## Osorio (Dec 2, 2012)

I need to go back an read the whole thing, but just wanted to point out some stuff that have stood out to me as a programming student and having done some extensive research on market on the past 2 years, regarding the mobile environment.

Price: For what you are describing, I would go for 5 bucks. A lot of people would go for 10, but I find that there are 3 break points in pricing. 99 cents, 5 bucks and 10 bucks. I personally haven't bought a single thing worth 10 bucks on any kind of app store, I have my limit at 5.

I don't like the idea of a subscription fee and I know a lot of people don't either. The nickel and dime strategy works wonders, but I also think it is a dirty business tactic. But hey, it WORKS. And certainly has upsides (specially in regards to development time and cost efficiency).

As far as a web based subscription service, I'm not very receptive to that idea and I don't think a lot of people would be either. In my experience, a desktop experience could be used in smaller scale to catapult the interest of any visitors to aforementioned mobile application.
I would also advise on thinking out how you plan on storing content. If the connection needs to be made every time you need to access something, that could steer a lot of people off the application. One of the downsides of having it desktop/web-broswer based.

EDIT 1: 
25 Bucks for a website subscription is probably not very realistic unless you can amount some HUGE quantity of content. And this time, it is actually about quantity (not over quality, but with). That's the same subscription price as Lynda.com. I doubt a lot of people would go for it. Anything you can do to make the subscription under 10 bucks is a good thing, even if it means content reduction or taking things slower.


----------



## Maniacal (Dec 2, 2012)

Yeah, I will have to find out how much the subscription site costs to setup first. 

All of the apps content will be on the app and not online.


----------



## revlover (Dec 3, 2012)

Some sort of diary or follow up would be great. Social networking, no, but I'm relatively old at 45 yrs, younger ppl may appreciate this more. If you are considering this it cannot be intrusive suggesting friends etc. If feel that FB and twitter is enough


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Dec 3, 2012)

Free app . I don't usually mind adds in apps if they're free. But $8.99 sounds fair.


----------



## Maniacal (Dec 3, 2012)

I was thinking of including a calendar that you can use to plan out your routine and log your progress.


----------



## GlxyDs (Dec 3, 2012)

Just thought I'd stop in again. Once again, especially since Apple devices won't be supported, I suggest focusing your efforts on the web app. You will bring in a lot more users (everyone has the internet, or the ability to use it). 

Sticking only to android, you are getting into a more risky situation, and potential flop. If you developed the web app to it's full potential, you could build a massive following online.

Once the online presence is build, you can focus on getting phone apps out for those web users, free (or $1.99 or something) apps for them to access all of their online account lessons/schedules/etc.

It sucks that I may never see the light of day of this project since I don't have an Android!


----------



## Maniacal (Dec 3, 2012)

It is likely that it will be available on Apple eventually


----------



## tripguitar (Dec 3, 2012)

i normally dont download apps unless they are free, but i'd be all about this app if it were $5 or less. i would not however pay a subscription for any app. don't take offense, im just one of those "musicians on a budget" kinda people...

this is a great idea though. i'll be keeping tabs (pardon my lame pun ) on this!


----------



## Maniacal (Dec 3, 2012)

The app will not be subscription. I am not into that idea at all. 

It will probably end up like this:
App = $5 - this will include picking, legato, scales, lick of the week etc
Additional lessons = $1 - this may be a particular series of exercises or routines.

Hopefully this will make the app cheap, ad free and a reliable source for scales, chords, arpeggios, techniques, routines etc. Very handy to have on a phone or tablet. 

I will however be making a subscription website next year. But this will have nothing to do with the app. The website will be play along practice videos, so you literally practice along with me.


----------



## OrsusMetal (Dec 3, 2012)

This is exciting. I'd be great to have the calendar handy so I can keep track of what I've been doing and what I need to be working on next. I currently write it down, but sometimes my notebook doesn't make it into my guitar case and so I'm not always logging things. Having it on my phone would be extremely handy since I always have my phone with me. Plus, I really never use the calendar feature in my phone as it doesn't function the way I'd like it to.

Most likely this will help me make my decision on which new phone I'll be going for. I'm a Blackberry user currently and LOVE my Blackberry. However, no apps like this will every be available for my phone.  Unless you want to include your app with the Blackberry market!


----------



## Hyacinth (Dec 3, 2012)

I'm definitely interested and if the app is designed well and functions well, I'd be willing to spend $3.99 on it. Which is pretty expensive as far as apps go.


----------



## Rypac (Dec 3, 2012)

Hey guys, I'm the one helping Maniacal build the app. Thanks heaps for all of your suggestions, please keep them coming.
I know that the majority of our target audience are Apple users and as Maniacal said, the app is most likely to make it's way to iOS.

I am also not a fan of app subscriptions, we want this app to be as accessible as possible. Hopefully a free version with a handful of exercises will be made available to let you try before you buy.


----------



## ascl (Dec 4, 2012)

A few things I'd love to see:
1. Keep track of what I've practiced and at what speed
2. Suggest things (even if it is just the last set of things I practiced at a slightly higher speed -- but ideally related things) for my next lesson. This has a lot of room for growth, not only could you suggest things, you could track my practice and suggest areas that I need to improve on
3. Show my progress over time
4. Support the Apogee Jam (or whatever), and actually monitor what I am playing (ala Rocksmith or Garageband's lessons). Ok this is kind of a big one, but I would buy the shit out of something that did this 

If you managed to pull off 4, it would open the door to MANY interesting lessons/mini games/practice items/whatever you want to call them.

Regarding pricing, I'd be happy to pay $5 plus a small fee for extra lessons/content. Recurring fees hold no interest to me. #4 would jack the price (way) up tho.

Hope this helps, and hope it comes to iOS soon (I'm sure you have seen the comparisons of what app developers make on an iOS app vs an android one!).


----------



## tripguitar (Dec 4, 2012)

so i had an idea, although im sure it would require an immense amount of work... i know nothing of app developement so excuse me if this is just a silly idea but...

it would be really cool if the users of the app could submit their own exercises into some sort of community area... hopefully categorized in some fashion. then other users could rate the exercises (something like a 1 to 5 star or whatever).

i would really like that because then you'd have an ever growing library of exercises from all different types of players, and you could see by the rating whether or not other users found it helpfull. a "favorite" function here would be cool too.

maybe this could be a VIP section of the app or something? as in, if you paid $3 you dont get access to the community exercises, but if you paid $5 you get all access...

anyway... just a thought!


----------



## GlxyDs (Dec 4, 2012)

One quick issue with the community section could be quality control. What if someone uploads 120 new exercises and they are all bad? Apple, for instance, has quite a bit of quality control in the App Store, and there is still a lot of crap.

With a lot of users and potential uploaders, it could be hard (even with 5 star ratings) to filter out some junk.

The most important thing is getting guitar players to have a structured practice. If you can pull that off in the app, it might work well. I know a lot of people are too lazy to track progress, exercises, etc. As you know, this is important. 

I like the idea tripguitar had about suggesting what to work on next. You could have the users answer a couple of generic questions (10 - 20) to figure out what they want from their practice, and suggest lessons accordingly. No need suggesting sweep picking to someone who only wants to learn the basics of blues improv.

I think you are on the right track, but I believe that your website deserves more attention!


----------



## Maniacal (Dec 4, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback. It will only be me tabbing out material, purely because there are a lot of crap/useless exercises out there and I don't want to rely on other people to write instructional material for my app. 

What's wrong with my website?


----------



## GlxyDs (Dec 4, 2012)

Maniacal,

I was referring to your upcoming website, where you will be putting up videos. Your website now is fine, it's a little bland but gets the job done. You definitely have plenty of good material (I have your books). 

I can just see a lot of work going into this project and hope it pays off.


----------



## Maniacal (Dec 4, 2012)

Cool, glad you like the books. 

Doing any business of this type is a lot of work. I have devoted so much time to books, posters, downloads that I barely have time to actually play guitar. 

The subscription website will probably be separate from the ST website. 

I agree with you on the ST website, I am in the process of removing the stuff from the home page and adding testimonials, videos etc.


----------



## SerratedSkies (Dec 5, 2012)

Not to discredit anyone who's made these suggestions already, as they are really good suggestions, but I'm gunna regurgitate what a few of you said


1 Suggestions would help, as mentioned above (you did this?!? how about this!!!1)
2 Community center to download user lessons/upload your own
3 Schedule/Calendar to keep up with routine/plan ahead

I also feel like if enough lessons were involved, and there was a systematic way to calculate what each user's progress is, you can treat it like a game and add a leaderboards page. Like, for example

Lesson 1 is uploaded on 12/1
Lesson 1 has 10 different speeds
John completed 1-6 in 2 days
Tom completed 1-6 in 1 day
Tom is better than John
Tom gets to be on a giant epeen list.
??
profit

PS - $3.99 or bust. Anything more will turn a lot of people away. Even $3.99 will find it's share of complaints.


----------



## Maniacal (Dec 5, 2012)

^ Nice idea regarding the competitive element. What I will probably do instead is upload licks/etudes to the app and then host the competition via youtube video responses. 

That would be far easier to arrange. 

We are looking at charging $4.99 (there will be a free version too). That is insanely cheap to me, if you knew how much was on it I am sure you would agree. 

I don't get why people are so reluctant to spend more than $0.00 on an app. 

Can someone explain why everything has to be free nowadays? Are knowledge and experience really that worthless?


----------



## GlxyDs (Dec 5, 2012)

People are afraid that they will spend time and money getting an app that they don't enjoy. There is a largely saturated app market these days, a lot of it is quite crap. It isn't that hard to develop an app, but it is hard to make a good one.


----------



## wespaul (Dec 5, 2012)

Maniacal said:


> ^ Nice idea regarding the competitive element. What I will probably do instead is upload licks/etudes to the app and then host the competition via youtube video responses.
> 
> That would be far easier to arrange.
> 
> ...



People are cheap. It's sad, but in this digital age, everybody expects everything to be free. Just look at the music pirate thread if you ever want a glimpse into how people think. There are actual people out there that think you shouldn't charge for music that you create. It makes me want to throw up.

I'm in the minority that has no problem paying for apps, if they're good. Just because the app market is saturated with crap, it doesn't mean that a good app shouldn't cost what it's worth. $4.99 is great price, for what you said you plan to offer. As you continue to build on your app, it's reputation will spread. It'll be known as a killer app, worth its price, but you'll always have people who think they have to have everything free.

Side note: I'm not a fan of other people uploading their exercises. I think the quality of information being offered needs to be controlled, and when you have any joe-blow uploading stuff, it'll be harder to control.

I still think it's a cool idea to have a friends list. That way if I log on, I can see that my friend Kyle worked on alternate picking exercise #10 for 5 minutes. Kyle has the same sensibilities as me, so maybe I want look at what he's working on. --You know, hypothetically speaking. Some people aren't interested in that, and that's understandable, so they wouldn't be required to create an account, or add any friends, so it wouldn't affect them.

I also have no problem paying for additional content as it's released via in-app purchases. I think that's a great way to keep the app alive, and you're still being paid for the extra content you're working on. People call it "nickel and diming," but I think that's a shitty way of saying "I want any extra work you put in the app for free." If $4.99 buys you a wealth of exercises, and they're quality, then you've already gotten your money's worth. 

Sure, you can update the app with a few free exercises every so often (if you've already paid for the app itself) --that is something you can think about. If you write a complete lesson plan specifically for arpeggio practicing, then put it up for $1.99 or so.


----------



## Maniacal (Dec 11, 2012)

The free app is almost complete, should be out in a week or so. 

What are your thoughts on in app purchases? 

I am thinking about selling play along lessons on the app too.


----------



## protest (Dec 11, 2012)

I think people will pay $5 for something like that.

The fact that apps lack content worth paying for is the reason people are cheap when it comes to them. Why pay $3 for a weather app when I can get one for free. Sure the $3 one has radar or something, but I don't need that. I just need the forecast. I would not pay $5 for a singing and dancing animated hippo, but I would for guitar lessons.

One thing you need to make sure of though is that the free one is worth downloading. The free one has to have enough content, and be done well enough to make people want to purchase the additional content. You have to have enough on there to make the free version a viable stand alone app. 

Also, probably the most important thing, even more so than the content, is the user interface. A clunky UI can turn people off right away. The good thing is you can get people's feedback and update things.


----------



## Maniacal (Dec 11, 2012)

Thanks for that. 

The free app will have between 20 and 30 exercises/licks. 

The full app will have about 300 when it is released, but I will be updating it every week with 20-30 new exercises and licks. I should add, I have actually planned out 800 exercises, it just takes ages to write them all out. I have written 110 so far.

Plus there will be a longer "lick of the week" every week, with a link to a youtube video.


----------



## GlxyDs (Dec 11, 2012)

The app that is "almost complete" if for Android only, correct? Can't wait to try this out for iPhone.


----------



## Maniacal (Dec 11, 2012)

Yes correct. 

But I am pretty sure it will be out on iPhone soon after the Android version is released.


----------



## Maniacal (Dec 12, 2012)

Here is a screenshot of the UI


----------



## drmosh (Dec 13, 2012)

Some things I would like to see (And I am going to make my own app for this sometime in the future).
Tap notes on to a fret board, which then instantly shows the same notes in all other positions on the fretboard (i.e. I tap the 5th fret low E, it shows all the other A notes on the fretboard). Good for beginners.
To further this, I would also like it to tell you which chord it is you have tapped on to the fretboard. Say I tap the 5th fret low E and 7th on the A string it tells me this is an A5.

I realise this latter bit is the trickier one, especially once you get to putting a ton of notes down.


----------



## Maniacal (Dec 13, 2012)

Yeah, not sure I would see a use in that to be honest. Tapping chord shapes on a screen is probably a very tricky business.


----------



## drmosh (Dec 13, 2012)

Maniacal said:


> Yeah, not sure I would see a use in that to be honest. Tapping chord shapes on a screen is probably a very tricky business.



You mean programming wise?
I think the trickiest part would be the theory analysis of the notes which have been input.


----------



## Maniacal (Dec 13, 2012)

No, I mean actually using that feature. I would rather just work out the chords on my guitar. I am not really a fan of virtual guitars.


----------



## drmosh (Dec 13, 2012)

Maniacal said:


> No, I mean actually using that feature. I would rather just work out the chords on my guitar. I am not really a fan of virtual guitars.



I think you misunderstood what I meant.
You can tap in random "dots" as a beginner, and it will tell you what chord it is and all the positions you could play it at. at one glance


----------



## Maniacal (Dec 13, 2012)

Oh okay, I see. Yeah pretty good idea, doesn't Guitar Pro do something similar?


----------



## Entombthemachin (Dec 13, 2012)

Love the idea, would definitely get a subscription to something like that, but 25 a month is quite steep sounding for it to be honest


----------



## Maniacal (Dec 13, 2012)

^ The app will be $4.99 when it is released. 

The other price is for a subscription website.


----------



## Kidneythief (Dec 13, 2012)

Any chance for an android release?


----------



## Rypac (Dec 13, 2012)

Kidneythief said:


> Any chance for an android release?



Free version of the Android app will be up within the next day or so.


----------



## GlxyDs (Dec 13, 2012)

drmosh said:


> I think you misunderstood what I meant.
> You can tap in random "dots" as a beginner, and it will tell you what chord it is and all the positions you could play it at. at one glance


 
I've seen this not only in iPhone apps but also online, don't have any reference though... sorry.


----------



## Maniacal (Dec 13, 2012)

App is now on Google Play. 

I don't think it is live yet though, will you let know when it is.


----------



## Maniacal (Dec 13, 2012)

Here is the first Lick of the Week


----------



## Fiction (Dec 13, 2012)

No iPhone love


----------



## Maniacal (Dec 13, 2012)

Yeah, it will be on iPhone eventually though


----------



## Maniacal (Dec 13, 2012)

its up

https://play.google.com/store/apps/...zaHJlZHRyYWluaW5nLmd1aXRhcm1hZ2VkZG9uZnJlZSJd


----------



## wespaul (Dec 13, 2012)

drmosh said:


> I think you misunderstood what I meant.
> You can tap in random "dots" as a beginner, and it will tell you what chord it is and all the positions you could play it at. at one glance



Guitar Toolkit already does this. It also gives you multiple names for a chord.

OT: I'm looking forward to the Apple release. I can't wait!


----------



## Maniacal (Dec 14, 2012)




----------



## GlxyDs (Dec 14, 2012)

In that demo, is there supposed to be sound when you hit play on the exercises? I hear nothin' but silence.


----------



## Maniacal (Dec 14, 2012)

Yeah there is, my nephew was next to me making loads of noise.

So I just muted the entire thing. 

There is sound, every exercise is played with a drum beat and MIDI guitar. 

It isn't the best sound in the world, but it isn't about the sound.


----------



## Rypac (Dec 14, 2012)

The MIDI files don't don't sound too bad actually. Especially the Licks and Riffs exercises.


----------



## Grimbold (Dec 15, 2012)

this would be amazing!
but i'm poor... so as to how much i would pay... not a lot :C


----------



## Maniacal (Dec 15, 2012)

Grimbold said:


> this would be amazing!
> but i'm poor... so as to how much i would pay... not a lot :C



Full version will cost $4.99


----------



## Maniacal (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## Maniacal (Dec 18, 2012)

Full app is now on sale

https://play.google.com/store/apps/...5zaHJlZHRyYWluaW5nLmd1aXRhcm1hZ2VkZG9ucHJvIl0.


----------



## JoeyW (Dec 19, 2012)

Stoked!


----------



## Maniacal (Dec 19, 2012)

Have you downloaded it? 

What do you think so far?


----------



## JoeyW (Dec 20, 2012)

Maniacal said:


> Have you downloaded it?
> 
> What do you think so far?


 
As soon as I get my pay cheque today! My bank account is raped from the whole Christmas thing.


----------



## tripguitar (Dec 20, 2012)

just an FYI your developer link on the play store says shredraining.com shouldnt it be shredtraining?

also can i adjust the tuning of the midi guitar in the app? if so i'll buy it for sure right the **** now. if not, i'll try the demo first.


----------



## GlxyDs (Dec 20, 2012)

Maniacal said:


> Have you downloaded it?
> 
> What do you think so far?


 
Waiting for iOS supoprt.


----------



## Maniacal (Dec 20, 2012)

tripguitar said:


> just an FYI your developer link on the play store says shredraining.com shouldnt it be shredtraining?
> 
> also can i adjust the tuning of the midi guitar in the app? if so i'll buy it for sure right the **** now. if not, i'll try the demo first.



Thanks for that. 

No, you can not change the tuning. This may change in the future. 

You can only change the tempo of the exercises. 

It would be great if you can give me as much feedback as possible so we can tweak the app to make it as useful as possible.


----------



## bey0ndreaz0n (Dec 21, 2012)

Hey this is a great idea!

Is there anywhere on the app that can show u a flow diagram of your progress?

I'd love to have a timer included with each exercise, so that over a week say, you can see what, when and how long you practiced each exercise/category, and then see that displayed on a pie chart or flow diagram so you can see at a glance what you've done each week, so that can help you plan what to do next week too.

There are practice apps that do this already called music journal and musician's assistant (on iphone), but I'd love to see something like that in this.


----------



## Maniacal (Dec 21, 2012)

Nice idea! I will look into it!


----------



## Maniacal (Dec 24, 2012)

Yes, I know. My videos suck. 

But here is a demo of Guitarmageddon Pro. Enjoy my breathing


----------



## Rustee (Dec 26, 2012)

I would buy an iphone app of that nature for like $0.99 or $1.99.


----------



## Maniacal (Dec 26, 2012)

Yeah, very reasonable ^


----------



## OrsusMetal (Jan 3, 2013)

Any eta on when this will be available for IOS? I picked up a iPhone today and am very anxious to grab this app.


----------

